# I have D700 but now I want to shoot video.



## investmenttechnology

When I bought my D700 I didn't think I would ever want to do videos, but now I really want to shot some videos and make short film etc, my D700 does no video at all and I only have Lumix campact which shoots 720p@30fps. So what are my options? 

I can sell my D700 and get the 5D mark II and then buy an adapter so that I can use my Nikon lenses or I could wait for Nikon D800 which I hope will have 1080p@30fps.


----------



## Destin

You lose autofocus with the adapters. Don't go to the dark side man. SUPPOSEDLY the D800 will be announced this month, around the 24th. But I've heard that before many times. This time seems legit enough to believe though. I'd wait to see what Nikon has up their sleeve, it's going to be a sweet camera when it comes out.


----------



## joealcantar

Get a video camera. 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## Patrice

You definitely should wait for the as yet unannounced and unspecified D800. What about the fantastic and as yet unheard of improvements the D800s is sure to have.

Seriously, if you want to do videos now you best go get a camera that does it. With the d700 in short supply you are sure to get a reasonable price if you sell it.


----------



## sierramister

What you need is a D7000.  I'll trade my D7000 outright for your D700!


----------



## Patrice

sierramister said:


> What you need is a D7000.  I'll trade my D7000 outright for your D700!




I'll do one better, I'll go buy a new D7000 to trade him for his D700.


----------



## investmenttechnology

Destin said:


> You lose autofocus with the adapters.



Oh.. That rules out going to the Canon then... guess my best option is to wait for the D800 and shoot with my compact.


----------



## KmH

If you do get a D7000, or a D800, be sure and budget an addition few thousand dollars for all the accessories you'll need to actually shoot good video.
Double Barrel
Redrock Micro - DSLR Field Cinema Bundle

Don't forget all the audio, lighting, and grip gear you'll need too.

The level of technical savvy and photographic skills needed, increase about 5 fold.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Sell the D700 at the right price used and I'll hit.  

With my D7000 I'm tired of standing across the length of a back yard to shoot a portrait at 85mm. Can't get ride of it either though, at ball games the crop factor is nice with the 70-200 combined with the 7000's ISO performance.


----------



## billydoo73

joealcantar said:


> Get a video camera.



...agreed


----------



## Derrel

Get a video camera. And at least two good microphones. And some video editing software. And some audio mixing hardware and software. Should be able to get that for $4,200 or so.

If all you want to do is capture e-Bay quality video clips, use anything. If you want to make short films, as stated, add some cinematography lessons to the mix.


----------



## Crollo

Don't buy a photography camera with the intention of doing videgraphy. Come on. 
You will have to shell out a lot more for a full cinema camera with a decent sized sensor [Compared to a DSLR] but with damn good reason. It's MEANT for video work.


----------



## Big Mike

joealcantar said:


> Get a video camera.


:thumbup:


----------

